# Coleman Camp Fuel Active/main Chemical Explain



## robertlouis (Aug 30, 2022)

We know that the first step to cookin crank is know all about the main chemical, from name, the active chemical or main, handling prochedure, and anything else.

But when i saw "cookin crank with Uncle Fester video part 1. from our Administrator @HEISENBERG , By the way thanks Expert for free access.
in the first step is u must get Coleman Camp Fuel to support another proccess. In my country is hard to get that stuff. I wanna know more about active chemical in Coleman Camp Fuel n thanks Expert to support each Hummies user  are u know that main chemical? the active chemical in Coleman.. or the important molecule? My literation says thats Tolune. But in shake n bake is Diethyl Ether. In Medium production take Benzene. or maybe Naptha?

Thank for explain Expert,
We love u

https://bbgate.com/media/part-1-making-methamphetamine-with-uncle-fester-video.51/
@HIGGS BOSSON @G.PATRON @Williamdampier 


> Thanks to our beloved Mentor n Other here


----------



## robertlouis

Can Diethyl Ether can change Coleman Camp Fuel?

@G.Patron


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> Can Diethyl Ether can change Coleman Camp Fuel?
> 
> @G.Patron
> View attachment 6324



robertlouisHello. Depends on synthesis. It is *petroleum ether*.


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> Hello. Depends on synthesis. It is *petroleum ether*.



G.PattonIs it appropriate if the Coleman Camp Fuel is replaced with Potreleum Ether in Uncle Fester part 1 - 3Meth Video?


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> Is it appropriate if the Coleman Camp Fuel is replaced with Potreleum Ether in Uncle Fester part 1 - 3Meth Video?



robertlouisYou have to use, petroleum ether. Therefore, you can distill it and get pure PE from Coleman Camp Fuel. Do you want to use PE instead of Coleman CF?


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> You have to use, petroleum ether. Therefore, you can distill it and get pure PE from Coleman Camp Fuel. Do you want to use PE instead of Coleman CF?



G.PattonIn my country pure PE is available for analysis, no need distil from Camp Fuel hehe thank Patron. i'll try with pure


----------



## tweaker2

coleman camp fuel is just a brand name
and it contains just naphta and nothing else


----------



## robertlouis

tweaker2 said:


> coleman camp fuel is just a brand name
> and it contains just naphta and nothing else



tweaker2Thanks Bro


----------



## robertlouis

@G.Patton 
Which Petroleum Ether best Celcius choice for change coleman campfuel?

a. Petroleum Ether 30-60° Celcius
b. 40-60° C
c. 80-100° C
d. 90-120°C

I dont know how exactly diffrent

Thanks master


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

robertlouis said:


> @G.Patton
> Which Petroleum Ether best Celcius choice for change coleman campfuel?
> 
> a. Petroleum Ether 30-60° Celcius
> ...



robertlouis40-60 is good, colemans probably is higher bp


----------

